# where the heck's my loser club?



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

You're all supposed to greet me each day and say "morning Loser"....
Okay, now that I have at least grabbed someone's attention as you're sitting there reading...how do I get my brain to function logically and shut my heart down to make these difficult decisions I'm being forced to make?
I'm thinking if I had a "real" job to go to, off the property this would be easier, but I've been bookkeeper/accountant for our home incorporation for the last 5yrs and doing my wifely/motherly duties of course. So everywhere I look, I'm faced with what I'm losing...and all it does is make me cry. There, just needed to get that off my chest. Thanks!


----------



## nynaeve3 (Apr 12, 2011)

*virtual hugs*


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

We're all still right here with you! 

I know it's tough, but try to find something fun to focus your attention on. Take up a hobby and get out; take a break from "life" when you can.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd have to be heavily medicated to live like you are right now. I'm thinking Zanax, Prozac, something....


----------

